# Choosing a Spring Break Hilton Head Resort--Should We Hold Out for DVC?



## wed100105 (Apr 3, 2014)

We are a family of 4 (two kids ages 6 and 2), and are thinking of driving to Hilton Head, South Carolina, next year for spring break. It is the week before Easter, March 28, through April 5. 

We know that we won't be able to swim in the ocean (too cold) during this time, but it's hard for us to get away in the summer and it seems that there would still be plenty for us to explore at Hilton Head Island. 

There are a few resorts with availability now. I am leaning toward not booking and holding out for DVC Hilton Head Island, and was wondering your thoughts on whether we should book now or wait. We are using our Wyndham points through RCI and have both weeks and points inventory. (I have an ongoing search for DVC HHI for this week.)


Resorts available now are: 

Carolina Club: 232,000 points for 3 bedroom 
Waterside by Spinnaker: 205,000 points for 2 bedroom 

Any input is appreciated!
Nicole


----------



## elaine (Apr 3, 2014)

We own at Waterside and also at DVC-HHI. DVC-HHI is the bomb! Tons of kids activities, outdoor movies, campfires with smores. But, there is no way to know if you will get DVC for that week--there might not be ANY DVC-HHI deposited for that week. That is why we bought @ DVC-HHI. 
In RCI, Waterside would be my 2nd choice (we traded in several times, then bought resale b/c we liked it so much). There is a smaller pool by bldg. 8 that is heated. We have swam in it at Easter. W has a nice, quite, residential backboard to walk to the beach, 15 minutes with stroller. We like to rent bikes for the week--lots of places to bike to. We bike up to Arbys for lunch, etc.  HHI is about the only place we bike all year. We have also done the bike trailer for our toddlers. There is putt-putt within walking distance, and cute shops, coffee, lunch places to walk to. The units are large and in good shape.
Tough choice-sure bet now, or better option later (or never). Elaine


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't think DVC is going to come up.  I did ongoing searches at 1 year plus two different years and nothing came up.  I also have kept an eye (not expecting anything though) for the last 5 years.  DVC just doesn't seem to deposit anything around the Easter holiday for HHI into RCI.

It is a great time of the year there.  Depending on how cold the previous winter has been, the kids at least usually get in the ocean for about 1-2 hours in 20 min batches warming up inbetween.  There may be a few rainy cooler days but we have always had at least 2 days of the week in the mid 70's to lower 80's and just wait for those to be the beach day or days.


----------



## wed100105 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you for the quick and helpful replies! Isn't there a way to book (maybe buying the insurance?) and then cancelling and booking the DVC if it comes into the system? I have never done that before.

Adding: It's not that we couldn't travel in the summer, it's just hard for us to know this far in advance what works with DH's training. Maybe I'll just do an ongoing search for DVC HHI, and if Easter pops up or summer pops up, we'll just go with either one.


----------



## elaine (Apr 3, 2014)

summer DVC-HHI are very rare (if ever), except later August.


----------



## wed100105 (Apr 4, 2014)

elaine said:


> summer DVC-HHI are very rare (if ever), except later August.



Oh no---I teach school and cannot go later August. What a bummer!


----------



## elaine (Apr 4, 2014)

I think that you would be very happy with Waterside in the summer, which you should be able to traded into via RCI, if you start a search now. IMHO,  I'd give DVC an A, maybe A+ (as we are DVC nuts).  But, I'd give W a solid B+. 
W has a number of summer kids/family acitivities, plus W has a great zero entry pool with a HUGE shade umbrella over 1/3 of the shallow end. When my kids were preK age, I pulled my chair up to the edge of the pool and let my kids play with buckets, barbies, etc. in the pool for hours under the shade--it was a "vacation" for all of us. W also has a little "waterworks" area that is in a very large (sort of deep) babypool, fully gated with chairs, tables, umbrellas. We used to take our lunch over there and have a "picnic."  We spent many fun summers at W when my kids were younger and loved it--zero issues, zero complaints. 
The beach down the backroad is residential (no facilities), never crowded, even on 4th of July. Or, they have an hourly shuttle to Coligny Square beach. We used to take the shuttle in the AM, come home for lunch, then walk the backroad (stroller with umbrella and chairs on top) in the late afternoon.  
You could also take W and pay for 1 night studio room with cash for DVC either before or after your week. That gets you use of all facilities from early AM on check-in day to late night on check-out day. Elaine


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 4, 2014)

DVC on Hilton Head Island is a very hard trade for spring break, summer weeks and all major holidays in my opinion.

I feel also, that Waterside is a very nice resort.


----------



## wed100105 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you for the replies. 

We've become accustomed to very nice units. We love the cleanliness and service at DVC resorts. Do you feel happy with Waterside units? We've enjoyed HGVC, Marriot, Wyndham (specifically Glacier Canyon in the Dells and Bonnet Creek). If we're going to drive 15 hours each way, we want to be sure that we have clean, comfortable, and more upscale units. (Sorry if that makes us timeshare snobs!) 

This area is one that we haven't explored before and are interested in visiting.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 4, 2014)

*Why not rent?*



wed100105 said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> We've become accustomed to very nice units. We love the cleanliness and service at DVC resorts. Do you feel happy with Waterside units? We've enjoyed HGVC, Marriot, Wyndham (specifically Glacier Canyon in the Dells and Bonnet Creek). If we're going to drive 15 hours each way, we want to be sure that we have clean, comfortable, and more upscale units. (Sorry if that makes us timeshare snobs!)
> 
> This area is one that we haven't explored before and are interested in visiting.



Avoid all the RCI exchange stress and just rent at one of the Marriotts.


----------



## wed100105 (Apr 4, 2014)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Avoid all the RCI exchange stress and just rent at one of the Marriotts.



LOL---I guess I could, but I have points in RCI to use.


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 4, 2014)

The Marriotts are in much better locations than the DVC on HH in my opinion...you would have to drive to the beach from Disney.  personally, I would not hesitate to take Waterside if you don't have access to a Marriott, ! but I like to
be able to walk to the beach!


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 4, 2014)

wed100105 said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> We've become accustomed to very nice units. We love the cleanliness and service at DVC resorts. Do you feel happy with Waterside units? We've enjoyed HGVC, Marriot, Wyndham (specifically Glacier Canyon in the Dells and Bonnet Creek). If we're going to drive 15 hours each way, we want to be sure that we have clean, comfortable, and more upscale units. (Sorry if that makes us timeshare snobs!)
> 
> This area is one that we haven't explored before and are interested in visiting.



Personally I liked Marriott's Resort on The Island (some non Marriott's resorts that are very nice in my opinion are Waterside by Spinnaker, Spinnaker @ Shipyard Plantation, Royal Dunes, Port O'Call, Monarch at Sea Pines & Spicebush at Sea Pines and the Coral Sand Resort.


----------



## wed100105 (Apr 4, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Personally I liked Marriott's Resort on The Island (some non Marriott's resorts that are very nice in my opinion are Waterside by Spinnaker, Spinnaker @ Shipyard Plantation, Royal Dunes, Port O'Call, Monarch at Sea Pines & Spicebush at Sea Pines and the Coral Sand Resort.



I've seen Royal Dunes in RCI. I'll go check it out!


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 4, 2014)

Should consider one the resorts that has an indoor pool.


----------



## jme (Apr 4, 2014)

wed100105 said:


> I've seen Royal Dunes in RCI. I'll go check it out!



*Royal Dunes*......(don't own it and never stayed there, but was impressed when I walked thru it).
....it has beautiful, spacious villas, all 3-BRs & 3-Baths. Very clean, very comfortable, very quiet. 
Also has nice-sized porches/balconies, and a parking garage under 
each building with easy elevator access. Each *floor* has a locked 
and secure entrance door leading to a hallway from which you enter each villa.
Living room/dining area is larger  
than it appears in photos, and the villa in general has a nice open feel, 
with king master suites at each end, well separated. 

Located just one street behind Marriott's Barony Beach Club in Port Royal, 
and a short walk from the Westin Hotel....
Has easy 4-5 minute walk to beach from Royal Dunes, or can drive to 
parking about 45 seconds away. Not the biggest pool, but big enough. 
Resort is small, and for that reason it's seldom mentioned, and hence a hidden gem. 
....It's not expensive and has a relatively
low maintenance fee. Rarely on market but snapped up quickly by those who know, 
usually at great prices. 

*Location behind Barony, aerial view:* 
(See link below----Royal Dunes appears at upper left in picture as red "A", 
Barony on lower right ----Oceanside/Oceanfront sections
at ocean, Garden section top right where you see another pool,
& Westin Hotel=big white structure on right):
http://goo.gl/maps/bCrMr






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


*2 MASTER suites like this:*





[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

*3rd BR w twins*





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 5, 2014)

*Try Royal Dunes:  Why didn't I think of that?*

If you try Royal Dunes, ask for the newly renovated building (I believe it is Building 1).

It's an easy walk to the beach at Islanders Beach Park and a short walk to the bar at the Westin.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 5, 2014)

The two master bedrooms are very huge. They are at opposite ends from one another in the villa;complete privatize. The two twin beds are off one master bedroom. 

There are three bathrooms in the unit.

Plus the resort is located on Port Royal Plantation with on site golf courses and a very nice tennis complex. Plus you are near  a nice public play park.

Our favorite resorts are Marriott's SurWatch, The Barony Beach Club, Grande Ocean and the Heritage Club at Harbour Town (hidden Marriott's gem for children & adults).


----------



## elaine (Apr 5, 2014)

for me the deal breaker for Royal Dunes is that pool. No zero entry. We stayed in a TS in shipyard with a pool like that. I had o be in the pool with my kids--and they wanted to be in the pool all the time! At Waterside, I could sit by the edge (within arms reach) and let them play for hours in the shallow zero entry end (with shade in July). I also like the area W is located, easy for walking to shops, putt-putt, etc.
I would say W is just below Marriott in quality (we are also snobs--M, HGVC, or DVC are our norms for travel). The counters are corian, not granite, beds are decent, but not the super comfy M/HGVC beds, living room furniture is new, but not quite as high end decorator touches as M/HGVC. 
HAve you thought about HGVC in Myrtle Beach?


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 8, 2014)

We are booked for the Carolina Club for Oct 2014.  For 4 adults and 3 children I was happy to get a 3 bedroom and the reviews were good.  

I have stayed in the Marriott Harbor Point wasn't impressed with that resort especially being a Marriott but a few years back we stayed at Marriott Grande Ocean.  That is one of the nicest resorts we have stayed in.  It was in February and the weather was bad all week but they had things to do for the kids.  

To me HHI is a base for Charleston and Savannah.  In Savannah there is a train museum that the kids will love and so much history in both places  for the adults.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 10, 2014)

Having stayed at both the following 2, if you're only in RCI, I might hold out for Monarch at Sea Pines if that's an option with your points, but not so much DVC. Beautiful unit at DVC (and we had the expansive 2-BR villa with gorgeous march view) but the couch was about the most uncomfortable we've ever sat on! 

If that's not an option, I'd probably take Waterside by Spinnaker for location. Royal Dunes is one I'm not so familiar with, so can't compare.


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 10, 2014)

I really like DVC HHI, but it is a long way to the beach. We also liked Royal Dunes, which is a short walk to the beach. Stayed at the Carolina Club after Christmas this year. The 3 br was very spacious, but again, not close to the beach. If it had been warmer, it might have been an OK walk, but we always drove. 

We are not huge HHI island fans. There isn't a lot to do there if you don't golf and if it isn't beach season. About once every ten years is plenty for us.

We do enjoy driving over to Savannah for the day.

Sheila


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 10, 2014)

For the OP, with kids ages 6 and 2, traveling in off-season (when the beach can be windy with cool water), it depends on how the family likes to spend most of their time:

--- in a heated pool (DVC's main pool is warm and it sounds like the zero-entry at Waterside would be great)
--- in an indoor pool (wonderful in cold or rainy weather, but not sure whether any RCI resorts have them)
--- involved in onsite activities (DVC and other large, kid-friendly resorts have more)
--- biking/walking to nearby activities (kayaking, boat rides, putt putt, playgrounds)
--- driving out as a family to area/regional activities & sightseeing

As a young family, while we enjoyed the beach, a resort's pretty, warm, fun pool area was more important to us than the beach.  So were swings, safe places to ride bikes, and access a game room or even games that could be borrowed.  An indoor pool was wonderful for those bad-weather days.  Our family travel is all adults right now so we're interested in completely different things in a resort.  Just depends on how your family vacations.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 10, 2014)

I adore Waterside. I would pick it over Disney because it is easier to get to the beach and tons of shops easily walkable. I have actually thought about buying at waterside. Yes, I like it that much.


----------



## wed100105 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone. We just received notice that our school calendar will be changing and spring break won't work for our family anymore. I'm modifying my search to summer. 

I have read (on here) that summer DVC is hard to catch. Please keep your suggestions coming.


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 11, 2014)

By Memorial Day, HHI (and all SC coastline) is HOT with wonderful beaches and no need for heating of the pools.  Early summer is much more pleasant than late summer and at lower risk of multi-day storms - as soon as your school lets out (May/June?) would be a strong preference for us.  HHI's shady paths and roads are great for walks and bike rides, often families need a break from the sun and heat of the beach by noon in prime summertime.  Any really nice resort with plenty of shade around a very nice pool area will provide an excellent vacation.  Doubt DVC will deposit anything at all after early May.  Accepting another great HHI resort would make the most sense, especially one with nice shady pools.    Enjoy!


----------



## wed100105 (Apr 11, 2014)

Lisa P said:


> By Memorial Day, HHI (and all SC coastline) is HOT with wonderful beaches and no need for heating of the pools.  Early summer is much more pleasant than late summer and at lower risk of multi-day storms - as soon as your school lets out (May/June?) would be a strong preference for us.  HHI's shady paths and roads are great for walks and bike rides, often families need a break from the sun and heat of the beach by noon in prime summertime.  Any really nice resort with plenty of shade around a very nice pool area will provide an excellent vacation.  Doubt DVC will deposit anything at all after early May.  Accepting another great HHI resort would make the most sense, especially one with nice shady pools.    Enjoy!




We could go the second week of June through the second week of August.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 11, 2014)

*Platinum season at HHI*



wed100105 said:


> We could go the second week of June through the second week of August.



Very difficult trade into anywhere on the island.  You almost have to own to be there from mid-June to mid-August.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 11, 2014)

Okay -- I understand the desire to be on the beach with the kids for summer vacation.

One of the very few jems in timesharing is GO TO THE East Coast FLORIDA BEACHES in the summer! Ft Lauderdale and Pompano, for example.

You can almost get multiple selections of properties (2/2) for about MFs plus $100 for every late June and all July weeks - including 4 of July. 

Yes, if might take longer to drive there - but go for 2 weeks, back to back. Fly in a grandparent or drag along an aunt or teenager.

As for the weather, the ocean breezes are on-shore. I dragged my sister and her 3 sons from Maryland for a July 4th week. She whined and stomped her feet with the chant "I am NOT doing back to back beach weeks of Ocean City MD and then, Ft Lauderdale". I had the ACE card, played it and SURPRISE, the 2nd BEACH week happened for my sister. She was not happy - the idea of back to back BEACH weeks - insanity for almost every mother. 

The shock was, my sister enjoyed the vacation to FLL MORE than any beach week she had done in Ocean City, MD over the years. The weather was nicer, the activities reasonable in costs & many more, the food was discounted (not high season) and her 3 boys all found lots of things to do (and there was no fighting or whining either). The older 2 had been there on solo trips with me the prior 2 summers. 

The 2 bdr unit had a king in each bdr with a sofa bed and murphy bed in LR; I got a rollaway for the 3rd boy for his bed in LR. My lock out studio (the mbr) is where she and I had AM coffee while enjoying the view (via the kitchenette in my unit) and sister conversation time.


----------



## wed100105 (Apr 20, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Okay -- I understand the desire to be on the beach with the kids for summer vacation.
> 
> One of the very few jems in timesharing is GO TO THE East Coast FLORIDA BEACHES in the summer! Ft Lauderdale and Pompano, for example.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately going for two weeks won't be an option for us next year. 

However, I was intrigued by your comment about it being so inexpensive to get a Florida Atlantic Coast properties. I'm using RCI points or weeks with my Wyndham account and I was under the impression that we couldn't get the "deals" that we used to get. 

We are now looking second weekend in June through first weekend in August 2015.


----------



## jmpellet (Apr 23, 2014)

I just put an rci weeks OGS for dvc hhi for next April but our NE school break does not line up with Easter next year.  We went last April (again not Easter) and got a 2 bed with a search that had not been running for years. We won't go to hhi without staying dvc we loved it so much.


----------



## wed100105 (Apr 23, 2014)

jmpellet said:


> I just put an rci weeks OGS for dvc hhi for next April but our NE school break does not line up with Easter next year.  We went last April (again not Easter) and got a 2 bed with a search that had not been running for years. We won't go to hhi without staying dvc we loved it so much.



Thanks for the encouragement. I have an ongoing search for all Hilton Head Island for summer. I was too chicken to hold out for DVC. I hope that is what we get though!


----------



## wed100105 (Apr 25, 2014)

Can I really go wrong with any of the 5 star reviews? I am guessing that we need to take whatever we can get with a summer HHI unit, right? 

I have an DVC Wilderness Lodge 1 bedroom unit that we booked for November fo a friend that can't use it. I wish there was a way to trade someone for an II reservation---it seems like II has a ton of Marriot HHI resorts!


----------



## wed100105 (May 14, 2014)

Today I snagged an 1 bedroom unit at Waterside for July 11. It is 126,000 points and $209 for the RCI fee. I have it on hold right now. It wouldn't be our first choice, but I'm nervous that nothing else will come up for summer. Any advice???


----------



## geekette (May 14, 2014)

A vacation you can book today and enjoy in 2 months sounds perfect.

You can go back to HHI another time if you like it, but it's almost summer, it's not likely to get easier to book.

I am neither big on HHI nor Disney, but I'd take it.  A bird in the hand...


----------



## bogey21 (May 14, 2014)

My choice on HHI has always been Monarch.  It is inside Sea Pines.  Walk right out to the beach.  Turn the other way and bike trail abuts property.  With bikes it is an easy ride to Harbour Town and South Beach.  If you like golf it is right across the street.

George


----------



## wed100105 (May 15, 2014)

This is for July 11, 2015. I am looking 14 months in advance.


----------



## wed100105 (May 15, 2014)

This is for July 11, 2015. I am looking 14 months in advance.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 15, 2014)

Then you have plenty of time.  I would not take a one br now because something will come up in something larger either at waterside or another gold crown rci resort.


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 15, 2014)

wed100105 said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> We've become accustomed to very nice units. We love the cleanliness and service at DVC resorts. Do you feel happy with Waterside units? We've enjoyed HGVC, Marriot, Wyndham (specifically Glacier Canyon in the Dells and Bonnet Creek). If we're going to drive 15 hours each way, we want to be sure that we have clean, comfortable, and more upscale units. (Sorry if that makes us timeshare snobs!)
> 
> This area is one that we haven't explored before and are interested in visiting.



the BEST to get into DVC is to buy DVC points which are expensive relative to everything else.. The resorts are nice for sure but the cost difference is hard for me to handle.. but i am a bit of a cheap skate..  

you might try the point rentals on the Disney mousesavers.com dvcrentals.com mouseowners.com/RentingPoints.html and such site. 

I love timeshareing and try to keep my weekly cost to below $500 for 7 days, which is have been doing since 1999..


----------



## wed100105 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a match today for Royal Dunes in a three bedroom checking in on July 4, 2015. The kicker is that is 300,000 points (Wyndham), which translates to about $2000 for the week including RCI's fees. I am tempted to take it because it sounds like a fun week. We do love DVC though, and are tempted to take a smaller unit if something else comes up.....oh the decisions!


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 4, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Personally I liked Marriott's Resort on The Island (some non Marriott's resorts that are very nice in my opinion are Waterside by Spinnaker, Spinnaker @ Shipyard Plantation, Royal Dunes, Port O'Call, Monarch at Sea Pines & Spicebush at Sea Pines and the Coral Sand Resort.



Monarch is a Marriott!


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 5, 2014)

wed100105 said:


> .......and $209 for the RCI fee.



Wow!  I haven't used RCI in a long time.  Is my memory faulty or do I remember that RCI exchanges used to cost something like $79?

George


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 5, 2014)

They have all gone up tremendously:
RCI: $209/$219 (by phone)
II:$174/$189 (by phone)
SFX:$199 (Gold member)
DAE:$135
Platinum Interchange:$129 (domestic) $149 (international)
TPI: $159 (domestic) $169 (international)

So the days of exchange fees under $100 are long gone


----------

